# Bachelors in EMS management



## mtmedic (Apr 19, 2008)

I am running short on time right now and the searches I have run are not telling me what I want know. I would like to know what is out there for EMS management degrees but only distance learning.  I am aware of GWU's degree but at $27000 that is a lot of coin.  Anyone else familiar with any programs out there???


----------



## MMiz (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you really want a degree in "EMS Management?"  I'd think you could probably get a similar but more general degree a lot easier.  What does a degree in EMS Management get you?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 19, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> I am running short on time right now and the searches I have run are not telling me what I want know. I would like to know what is out there for EMS management degrees but only distance learning.  I am aware of GWU's degree but at $27000 that is a lot of coin.  Anyone else familiar with any programs out there???



No  I am unfamiliar with that specific degree.  Westchester Community College possibly Rockland Community College in NY may offer certificatyes in EMS management. Combined with a BA in healthcare management or public administration it would be a nice substitute. 

Check out excelsior college.


----------



## Shanz (Apr 19, 2008)

Check out University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio.  They offer an EMS bachelors online.


----------



## mtmedic (Apr 20, 2008)

Shanz said:


> Check out University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio.  They offer an EMS bachelors online.



I looked and was unable to find this.  Can you provide a link?


----------



## mtmedic (Apr 20, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Do you really want a degree in "EMS Management?"  I'd think you could probably get a similar but more general degree a lot easier.  What does a degree in EMS Management get you?




I am looking into a career in EMS management and Emergency Preparedness and I think this is one of the better ways to go.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 20, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> I am looking into a career in EMS management and Emergency Preparedness and I think this is one of the better ways to go.



That all depends upon what you plan to do with it. You plan on working civil service, municipal, cities area? Most management positions requires the minimum of a MBA. Remember, once into management area, the scope is no longer emergency rather it is onto the business area.. 

R/r 911


----------



## EMS179 (Apr 20, 2008)

get a degree in Emergency Management, Preparedness or Homeland Security , they will pull you much further than EMS management. Check out George Wash. U. in Wash. DC , one of my bosses took their course for one of his degrees and he said it was a great program.


----------



## Shanz (Apr 20, 2008)

here is a link directly to the catalog, its about 400 pages but the EMS stuff is in the upper 200's    if i remember correctly it will be around page 290
http://studentservices.uthscsa.edu/pdf/Catalog2007-09.pdf

if that link dont work here is a link directly to UTSA Health Science Center, you will want to look under prspective students
http://studentservices.uthscsa.edu/

i hope this helps!


----------



## mtmedic (Apr 20, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> That all depends upon what you plan to do with it. You plan on working civil service, municipal, cities area? Most management positions requires the minimum of a MBA. Remember, once into management area, the scope is no longer emergency rather it is onto the business area..
> 
> R/r 911




I just returned from a very insightful FEMA course in Alabama and it appears there is going to be more of a shift towards emergency preparedness and hospitals and the like will need to comply to the federal regs to continue receiving their funding.  I expect to see more and more of these programs pop up to meet the need.  

GWU in D.C. has one of the better BAS EMS degrees from what I have seen.  The cost is what gets me the most.  Ultimately this will all be a stepping stone to PA school and maybe even a doctorate in EMS preparedness and management.  

I wish to continue a focus in EMS no matter what I do.  I would also love to teach someday.  I have even been researching the Commissioned Corp to see what is available there.  There is a lot of money as far as tuition reimbursement available from Uncle Sam.  We just need to find out the ins and outs which is not the easiest thing to do.


----------



## EMERG2011 (May 17, 2008)

*Gwu*

Hey MTMEDIC,
    I actually currently attend GWU as an undergrad. I'm looking to major in Emergency Health Services, and get a concentration in EMS management. From what I've heard and seen, the EHS program at GW is one of the best, and covers a LOT of subjects including physiology, psychological impact of illness and injury, and MCI/Homeland Security incident management. I don't know if you're looking at distance learning, or if you're looking to come down to DC, but what you need to know is that, currently, the EHS undergraduate major does not exist, and wont for about another year. My suggestion to you is to contact GW, and ask about the specifics of the program, and what all it offers. Hope this helps!


----------



## Arkymedic (May 19, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> I am looking into a career in EMS management and Emergency Preparedness and I think this is one of the better ways to go.


 
I go to school at Arkansas Tech University in Russellville and we have a BS program in Emergency Administration and Mgmt, MS in Emergency Management and Homeland Security, and a MS in Nursing Admin and Emerg Mgmt.

http://commed.atu.edu/EAM/default.php?menu=Undergraduate Program&link=Undergraduate/EAM-BS.htm

http://nursing.atu.edu/Masters/MGeneral.htm


----------



## mtmedic (May 19, 2008)

Are any of these distance learning???



Arkymedic said:


> I go to school at Arkansas Tech University in Russellville and we have a BS program in Emergency Administration and Mgmt, MS in Emergency Management and Homeland Security, and a MS in Nursing Admin and Emerg Mgmt.
> 
> http://commed.atu.edu/EAM/default.php?menu=Undergraduate Program&link=Undergraduate/EAM-BS.htm
> 
> http://nursing.atu.edu/Masters/MGeneral.htm


----------



## Arkymedic (May 19, 2008)

mtmedic said:


> Are any of these distance learning???


 
Almost the entire degree program can be completed online except for lab classes, the internship, and the externship. Most of our online classes have audio lectures used in conjunction with powerpoint presentations and course work such as research and practical exercises. It is a really great program as we were the second in the nation behind UNT to have a BS level program in Emerg Mgmt. Many of the instructors are experts in their respective fields and have years of knowledge and hands on time. One of my instructors last semester was the Global Security Director of Wal-Mart Jason Jackson. Other instructors were NRC inspectors, media experts, HR experts, GIS experts, Ark Highway Police Captains, Fire Captains, etc. The course centers around the 400 hour internship and the 150 hours of externship credit. Our program has two paths the environmental and sociological options. I invite you to check it out as it is a great program.


----------



## EMERG2011 (May 19, 2008)

The GW programs are also available as distance-learning courses. If you're interested, I can private message you the e-mail of the man in charge of the program, and I'm sure he'd get back to you with whatever info you needed.


----------



## mtmedic (May 20, 2008)

EMERG2011 said:


> The GW programs are also available as distance-learning courses. If you're interested, I can private message you the e-mail of the man in charge of the program, and I'm sure he'd get back to you with whatever info you needed.




I am still looking at the GWU but at $400 + a credit I am trying to find out how to make it work.:sad:


----------

